# Fixing Elgrand power sunroof



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

hi,
Anyone know where the power runs to for the power sunroof, back intera light and backwindow curtins?

All fuse are in and working but the auto electrician cant find were the power goes to and I cant find any manuals for this vechical anyware>

Help please


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

umm your in the wrong section.


----------



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

91sentra said:


> umm your in the wrong section.


which one would you suggest then


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well, it depends on car, b13 goes to b13, b14 goes to b14 etc...


----------



## Abelson (Mar 13, 2005)

91sentra said:


> well, it depends on car, b13 goes to b13, b14 goes to b14 etc...


Its a Nissian Elgrand and I couldnt find anything about it so I welcome any suggestons (vehical related).


----------

